# FAFI is up!!!



## dangerousmuffins (Feb 11, 2008)

Woohoo. I just placed an order.

M·A·C Cosmetics | Fafi


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FAFI is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Placed my order too! Just bought a doll so far though


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FAFI is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks so much for telling us! I AM going to get forsurely what I want. YAY! Placed an order!
Strawbaby l/s, Perky pp, Ermine doll!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FAFI is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Woo hoo! Placing my order right now!


----------



## macmistress (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FAFI is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Fafi..I went on their website but they arent showing much. WHere can I view this collection? Help anyone?


----------



## lsperry (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FAFI is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_Fafi..I went on their website but they arent showing much. WHere can I view this collection? Help anyone?_

 
Did you go to maccosmetics.com? I placed my order there 20 minutes ago. Glad I got everything I wanted and it wasn't sold out like BLM was at this same time last year.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FAFI is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hahah I ordered my stuff just now too.. Got a small shirt, Flash-n-Dash lipstick and Fafi eyes 1 YAYAY!!!


----------



## StephsCl (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FAFI is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

the official website changed to www.macfafi.com it kinda confused me at first.  I ordered 3 dolls, scarve, t-shirt.  I wanted to get the merchandise before it was all sold out!! it is running extremely slow!  I bet it is get bombared like crazy!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FAFI is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

yup I just got done hyper-ventilating too. I was like Oh mi gosh the whole time lol what a loser! But a great way to start the day off! early Valentine's


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FAFI is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I got:
Sassed-Up Irid. pow
Fashion Frenzy blush
Fafi Eyes 1 
Sugar Trance lipglass.

I got less then I got I would end up getting. I am trying to save money for Spain.


----------



## Patti Darling (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FAFI is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well $200 later I got everything I wanted.....damn credit card is gonna self destruct


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FAFI is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Haha yah I had to cut down, I didn't want to spend over 100 dollars but I spend 105... And ONLY for a quad, lipstick and a shirt... I wish Canadian pricing was the same as American, after all, our dollar is practically the same now, grrr.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: FAFI is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Haha yah I had to cut down, I didn't want to spend over 100 dollars but I spend 105... And ONLY for a quad, lipstick and a shirt... I wish Canadian pricing was the same as American, after all, our dollar is practically the same now, grrr._

 
seconded on the dollar thing.


----------



## bluebird08 (Feb 11, 2008)

I want at T-shirt! But I will wait until Wednesday to purchase the make-up...(I have to see it in person to make sure the colors will look right on me)


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks! I placed my order.   I am shocked they still have everything unlike last year with the barbie shirts selling out in like minutes!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 11, 2008)

Aren't you guys afraid that you'll end up hating a color?? 

I think i should place an order, but I'm not sure......I hate returning stuff. But then again its going to be a zoo at mac and they may be sold out when I go.

Aghhhh I don't know what to do lol


----------



## Susanne (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to wait 3 more weeks until it will be released here as well. But I've already pre-ordered my must-haves, so everything should be fine then.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Aren't you guys afraid that you'll end up hating a color?? 

I think i should place an order, but I'm not sure......I hate returning stuff. But then again its going to be a zoo at mac and they may be sold out when I go.

Aghhhh I don't know what to do lol_

 
Lol I'd suggest just getting a couple items, since if you don't, and everything ends up selling out, you'll be sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 11, 2008)

My MAC madness state of mind must be dead because NOTHING really interests me. How sad. I think I want a doll though.


----------



## soulstar (Feb 11, 2008)

I just placed my order tooo!!!  I'm 260 down the drain =*( it's okay haha.   ahhhhh, got to save my money now!!  well at least until heatherette


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Aren't you guys afraid that you'll end up hating a color?? 

I think i should place an order, but I'm not sure......I hate returning stuff. But then again its going to be a zoo at mac and they may be sold out when I go.

Aghhhh I don't know what to do lol_

 
I've googled MAC Fafi Swatches and there were a couple. Plus Temptalias which are very helpful. So that in combination with the ones the lovely Specktra girls have posted here, it's made it easier to make a decision sight unseen. That said, I still want to check it out in person and maybe get a couple more items, but at least I have stuff I know I'd like and wanted.


----------



## lsperry (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Aren't you guys afraid that you'll end up hating a color?? 

I think i should place an order, but I'm not sure......I hate returning stuff. But then again its going to be a zoo at mac and they may be sold out when I go.

Aghhhh I don't know what to do lol_

 
If you're not comfortable with the swatches, don't place an order. I do not have a MAC store in my town so I purchase 99% of my MAC online using the Specktra swatches here as a guide. I've been using MAC since '06 and have become familiar enough with their colors and finishes to be very comfortable with ordering online. I'm an NW45 and checked out the swatches by Danapotter and makeupMOMMA. That's all I needed to see to order Squeeze it, Totally It, Flash-N-Dash and Fun 'n sexy lippies. The lipsticks are in my favorite finish - LUSTRE and I had to also have both quads. I can't wait to try the "Squeeze It" and "Sassed Up" looks...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 11, 2008)

When you go on the main mac website, what is the color of full tube of Fafi lipstick?  It's the one above all the swatches.


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 11, 2008)

The looks online definitely have me wanting the Fafi 1 quad---but I think I could make up my own with colours I have...right? LOL I'm going to show restraint and not buy something I could almost do myself (howzat is just what I'm trying to figure out--should I use Knight Divine or get a bluer colour?)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 11, 2008)

Well i ordered, I gave myself $100 limit today, then I am going to buy the rest @ nordies on wed morning.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_When you go on the main mac website, what is the color of full tube of Fafi lipstick? It's the one above all the swatches._

 
it looks kind of like fun n sexy to me. Maybe i'm wrong...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_The looks online definitely have me wanting the Fafi 1 quad---but I think I could make up my own with colours I have...right? LOL I'm going to show restraint and not buy something I could almost do myself (howzat is just what I'm trying to figure out--should I use Knight Divine or get a bluer colour?)_

 
I'm doing the same thing. I like the quad but its 2 light shades, plus a pink and a dark blue. that seems easy to make yourself. I don't know why you'd need two highlighting shades....the only two worth getting are the pink and the dark blue IMO. If someone gets me a MAC card for my birthday this friday, then I might buy it. otherwise, i'm not so sure


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 11, 2008)

Just placed my order too, hooray! I guess I don't have to eat this month. HA!


----------



## StephsCl (Feb 11, 2008)

I was in the same position as you.  Today I just ordered the merchandise.  Then after looking at everything else, I was like should I or shouldn't I?  So, I filled up my shopping cart of all the makeup I wanted and saw an additional $160.00 (it adds up so fast dont' it)?.  So, That stopped me.  Plus even though swatches are SOO helpful, they can be deceiving many times IMO.

I don't think everyone knows about the site it being up yet.  I had a feeling it was coming out on the 11th, so last night I kept checking back refreshing?  Did anyone constantly do this?  I did this b/c I thought it would be sold out instatantly like barbie.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Aren't you guys afraid that you'll end up hating a color?? 

I think i should place an order, but I'm not sure......I hate returning stuff. But then again its going to be a zoo at mac and they may be sold out when I go.

Aghhhh I don't know what to do lol_


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 11, 2008)

I feel like placing an order. My fingers are itching! lol
But I have to see and play with the products first in hopes to eliminate anything that I really don't need. AND have more money for Heatherette. <3


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 11, 2008)

The pro site is being weird and not including my discount on anything, even non fafi items. i've logged out and signed back in, but it's still doing this. anyone else having this problem?


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 11, 2008)

i love their collection its so cute !!
and i like how mac introduced it w
the whole bedroom scene and all
that its great !!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 11, 2008)

*It's SO Cute....Macfafi.com is Up and Running!*

Remember I was telling you about the super cute site, macfafi.com??? It's up!  Check out looks, events, inspirations, etc!!  Can't wait to play!!! It's a virtual bedroom!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.macfafi.com


----------



## Divinity (Feb 11, 2008)

Wednesday cannot come fast enough.  I can't order online!  I have to go in and play - that's the best part!!  BUT I am itching to order some merchandise.  I did a live chat with an artist and she said the shirts are running small.  So, if you are going to order one, go a size up!


----------



## supercelestine (Feb 11, 2008)

yay! 

I ordered all three dollies (yes, I can say dollies) and the scarf!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 11, 2008)

shootergirlnc, I've had the same problem with the MAC Pro site all morning so I gave up and ordered from maccosmetics.com **frustrated**


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_shootergirlnc, I've had the same problem with the MAC Pro site all morning so I gave up and ordered from maccosmetics.com **frustrated**_

 
Oh NOES!!!  You can call any Mac store, order it, and they'll ship it to you, while including your discount!!  I ordered mine from the pro store in NY last week. I got it in today, and was going to order a couple backups online, but since the discount isn't working, I may have to call NY again.


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 11, 2008)

Enter FAFI for FREE SHIPPING! All i ordered was my scarf online since i got everything else i wanted


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 11, 2008)

I was planning on going to the Fafi event at my MAC counter but I have the flu. I can barely sit in bed with my laptop, but I was able to order online!!!!

Here's what I got....
Fafi Eyes 1
Fafi eyes 2
Nice Vice paint pot
Cash Flow paint pot
Fafi: Powder Blush - Hipness
Fafi 129 SE Powder/Blush Brush w/ bag
Fafi Doll: Ermine

And also a 239 Eye Shading Brush.

I'm thinking I might want the Sassed-Up powder a t-shirt  and a l/s, but I think I'll hold off.


----------



## erinmosh (Feb 11, 2008)

I was originally going to wait until Wednesday when my freestanding store gets Fafi in. But, FASCINATING EYE KOHL SOLD OUT, WTF?! so that was my deciding factor that I needed to order what I wanted, because my store always sells out of things super quick. Judging by the swatches, I know i'll like what i ordered. I'll check the rest of the lippies/paint pots I was interested in on Wednesday when I go to my FS store (I need to pick up a blush palette, they were sold out last time >:O)

I ended up getting:
- both quads (leesha aka xsparkage on youtube/here made me want the one with vanilla and pink venus! she makes everything look amaaaazing)
- both blushes
- strawbaby lipstick (this is going to sell out fast, everyone is ordering one!)
- sugar trance lipglass
- perky paint pot

all the lippies look so amazing in the swatches, so i'll probably be buying more of those, and nice vice paintpot. maybe more paintpots


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 11, 2008)

shootergirlnc, sorry to bug ya again. So you were able to get your discount on FAFI?? aaaw, man, I better call to see if I can cancel my order...or maybe I can return it to a MAC Pro counter and they can refund me the difference??

I was just so afraid it would sell out completely, hence my impatience, lol!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, you're able to get your discount, but for some reason the pro site is just being weird. All you have to do is call an actual MAC store, or a Pro store. Tell them you have a pro card, give them the # on your pro card, and tell them your order over the phone. The shipping is a flat $7, no matter how much you buy. So, basically, the discount DOES apply to Fafi, it's just the pro site is not working right.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_shootergirlnc, sorry to bug ya again. So you were able to get your discount on FAFI?? aaaw, man, I better call to see if I can cancel my order...or maybe I can return it to a MAC Pro counter and they can refund me the difference??

I was just so afraid it would sell out completely, hence my impatience, lol!_


----------



## strbuks77 (Feb 11, 2008)

HI Shootergirl,

I have a MAC pro card too, and I ordered today off the pro site no problem, the discount doesn't show up in your basket, but when you go to check out they apply your discount. So you will defintely get your discount, you just have to go through to the check out. Try it! It should work!!

Akena


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 11, 2008)

ahhh I told myself that I would try to avoid Fafi and just wait for Heatherette but I just couldnt!
Picked up Cash Flow p/p, Fashion Frenzy blush, Sassed Up and Ermine doll 
I think I still want Rollickin p/p and Not So Innocent l/s


----------



## *Star Violet* (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay, so I went to the MAC near my workplace and I asked the MA if I can pre-order FAFi and she let me look at all of the products and try it on! But they didn't have all of the lip glasses and lipsticks so I only pre-ordered the blushes and quad. I guess I don't have to worry because there are 2 MAC stores like 5 minutes away from where I work!...Can't wait!


----------



## lux.fashion (Feb 11, 2008)

im so excited for this collection!
does anyone know if MAC counters will have all of the things on the website or sale? 
and could you buy these with a mac pro card???


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_Yeah, you're able to get your discount, but for some reason the pro site is just being weird. All you have to do is call an actual MAC store, or a Pro store. Tell them you have a pro card, give them the # on your pro card, and tell them your order over the phone. The shipping is a flat $7, no matter how much you buy. So, basically, the discount DOES apply to Fafi, it's just the pro site is not working right._

 

Thanks for all of your help


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 12, 2008)

I placed an order because I didn't want them to sell out of anything. But I really hope I like everything I ordered. Because returning (plus the fees) are soooooo annoying.


----------



## lux.fashion (Feb 12, 2008)

Im slow... I didnt realize my question was already answered in this thread 
i hope my membership card arrives before everything sells out!!! 
ahh!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lux.fashion* 

 
_Im slow... I didnt realize my question was already answered in this thread 
i hope my membership card arrives before everything sells out!!! 
ahh!_

 
If you've been approved, they'll send you an e-mail with your card # in it. You can use that to order, or you can call them to see if you're approved and go ahead and get your card # over the phone. That's what I did because I couldn't wait to start ordering!


----------



## gwaste (Feb 12, 2008)

the only thing that's calling me is the Totally It l/g and I don't really think it's unique enough to purchase.


----------



## Rubiez (Feb 12, 2008)

I wish I could've gotten everything...especially the shirt and tote.
Dangit...I should've used my b2m for the l/g and use my money for the tshirt.

Question...I can b2m for l/g AND l/s right? Or is it just l/s


----------

